# CB solifugids molting



## Randolph XX() (Jul 28, 2005)

my friend wants me to post this cb solifugid which is the only one survived out of a dozen he has hatched from a gravid female a yr ago


premolt





ready





 post molt










 and the exuvia





phto courtesy by Chungda Cheng


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 28, 2005)

nice one , its sad that its soo hard to keep them a long time


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 28, 2005)

:worship: that is amazing!

what conditions does your friend use? i have tried dried sand, cocofiber, mixtures, calci-sand... lhigh high ventilation to medium vent. heating, ambient temp.... longest lasting was like 3 months i think, except one tiny yellow featherleg that is in a crappy container from the petstore. i thought she died on the way home, but she has been living sort of like a zombie for the last... 4-5 months, i think.

it is interesting to think about the rarity of that event being photographed... very cool! i never thought to see pictures of such a shiny and bright solpugid  thank your friend for me, please  :worship:


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jul 31, 2005)

i think he keeps the solifugids under the same condition as all his desert scorps, plain sand showed as above without any special treatment, and he has kept his female for more than a yr!
it is really amazing to see that, but the thing is he orginaly got 17 of them but only this baby survived
He is a very experienced scorp keepr,but  he still can't figure out wat's killing baby.

he was wondering that's so wiered ha had only kept solifugids alive for a yr and half(he didn't know most ppl can't make to a yr!), and he didn't know the rarity of these photos till i told him i've never seen a single photo on the net yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------

